# Model 3 production line videos



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tesla just released 2 videos of the Model 3 production line today


----------



## EVfusion (Mar 10, 2017)

Earlier videos were impressive but this is just awesome.


----------



## Matthias Fritz (Aug 20, 2017)

cool stuff. hopefully one day we get a full walktrough video.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Tesla just released 2 videos of the Model 3 production line today


These videos are very cool ... especially the seats going in, but they only hurt more with the delays


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Tesla just released 2 videos of the Model 3 production line today


I know nothing about the assembly of cars, except what I have seen in videos.

I have never seen a video where seats and dashboard go in without human help.

Does any other car maker do this? If so, who? Thanks.


----------



## smak (Apr 1, 2017)

I guess the theory that the open roof would make it easier for the robots to install seats, etc.. isn't really true.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

there is also the new video on Tesla's Model 3 FAQ page.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

TrevP said:


>


This is our first good view of all the mechanical components and what's hidden behind the frunk liner. I'm tempted to download the videos and go frame by frame to spy for new details


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

That first video is just awesome on its own. Can you imagine once they get that up to full speed? "Alien mothership" indeed.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> there is also the new video on Tesla's Model 3 FAQ page.


21st century promo... though it's not called advertisement...  Certainly aimed at sustaining TSLA...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Mike said:


> I know nothing about the assembly of cars, except what I have seen in videos.
> 
> I have never seen a video where seats and dashboard go in without human help.
> 
> Does any other car maker do this? If so, who? Thanks.


Mercedes does it. There are some YouTube videos about it. Tesla used to install Model S seats with robots back in the day but they had since stopped.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> 21st century promo... though it's not called advertisement...  Certainly aimed at sustaining TSLA...


Just imagine what they can do once they stop anti-selling and turn to selling! Very cool.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2017)

Mike said:


> I have never seen a video where seats and dashboard go in without human help.
> 
> Does any other car maker do this? If so, who? Thanks.






Skip to 13:35

Having no human at inserting seats is only partly helpful in terms of human labor and time saved.
Seats are usually inserted with human operated/supervised machinery. There are 4 bolts per seat and one connector.
It's possible to program machines to bolt down the seats. Tesla theoretically could do that with M3.
I've not seen a connectors manipulated by machines so far. I don't expect Tesla doing that with M3. Model Y, maybe.
Especially with the new harness vision Mr. Musk had.


----------

